# Mystery noise



## George9211 (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a carrier AC system. Each day at 9:20 PM the compressor makes a noise like water hammer if it is and use it is extremely loud and rattles the pipes to the A-frame. I don’t know what causes this but obviously a timer timer. When the AC is off no noise. Does anyone have an answer to this mystery


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM. Thank you.


----------

